# SMS über Handy SMS Interface versenden



## gast (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich aus einem Midlet heraus das SMS Interface des Handys zu öffnen? Ich würde gern die Möglichkeit bieten, daß aus meinem Midlet heraus (einer Art Adressbuch) SMS an die eingetragenen Nummern versendet werden können. 
Gibt es dafür irgendeine Möglichkeit ähnlich dem Aufruf einer URL mittels platformRequest(url)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## The_S (19. Sep 2007)

Naja, du kannst SMS aus Midlets heraus versenden, das eigene "SMS-Programm" wüsste ich jetzt allerdings nicht, wie du erreichen könntest.


----------



## gast (19. Sep 2007)

Du meinst mittels MessageConnection und so selbst was schreiben zum Versenden der SMS? Wäre halt schön, wenn ich mir das sparen könnte, weil ich dann ja auch noch einen Eingabescreen etc für die Texteingabe machen muß. Wo das Handy das alles doch eigentlich schon von sich aus kann... Aber wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nix anderes übrig.  Dachte, es gibt vielleicht doch irgendwie ne Möglichkeit, sich das zu sparen  :wink:


----------



## The_S (19. Sep 2007)

öhm, was passt dir an dem Eingabefeld "TextBox" denn nicht?


----------



## gast (19. Sep 2007)

dachte halt einfach, ich könnte mir den eingabescreen für mein midlet sparen. wenn ichs selbst programmiere, nehm ich schon einfach ne textbox.


----------



## gast (27. Sep 2007)

Ich hab inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden!! 
Bei mir funktioniert es mittels platformRequest und "smsto:123456"


----------

